# [Portage] emerge une version antérieure (Résolu)

## nexus6

Salut à tous,

J'aimerais vous soumettre une petite question qui pourrait vous sembler un peu bête, mais à laquelle je n'ai jamais eu de réponse :

Comment doit-on procéder pour downgrader un paquet avec emerge (si cela existe) ?

Ce genre de chose est toujours utile lorsqu'on a un doute sur la nouvelle version d'un paquet (conflit, bug ...).

Par avance merci et bonne soirée  :Smile: Last edited by nexus6 on Mon Feb 28, 2011 12:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Si la version est disponible dans portage,

```
emerge '=categorie/paquet-version'
```

Par exemple :

```
emerge '=app-emulation/wine-1.3.1'
```

----------

## Poussin

Suite à l'utilisation de la commande proposée par Cr0k, il serait judicieux de masquer les versions supérieures à celle que tu as installé afin d'éviter son écrasement à la prochaine mise à jour

```

echo ">categorie/packet-version" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

edit: note que masquer et ensuite mettre à jour ton système devrait avoir l'effet de downgrader ton paquet

----------

## nexus6

Merci beaucoup !

----------

